# a newbie to anime



## huxley (Jun 29, 2006)

i just started looking for anime ,i'm looking for sugestion,(i like dragon ball z , mega man , and i just watched blood-the last vampire)

i like fantasy ,sc-fi, horror,   a good urband setting anime would be nice ,
is there any anime of a story where the setting is a (pre-technologie)village. 

thanks


----------



## Azure (Jun 29, 2006)

First if you like DBZ have you seen the original Dragon Ball? more emphasis on comedy but just as good. Avoid GT it's awful. I'd alos recomend you pick up the Bardock special if you haven't seen it.

The first thing that pops to mind if you like DBZ is Naruto, the plots can get far darker than DB but there's also the strong comedy element in place. Not sure where you live but if it's UK the TV edit is airing on Jetix soon. Yu Yu Hausho, One Piece ( though the dub is awful),are also great series.

Hmm something with a Urban setting? Well there are a lot of fantasy rom-coms set in places like Tokyo but if you want something more gritty try Hellsing (that's set in London!). There's also Ghost in the Shell: Stand alone complex series it's not to my taste, but if you liked the films I'm told it has an even better plot.

Also if you like Blood the Last Vampire there's a TV series based on it called Blood+


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jun 29, 2006)

You've already asked this question here, huxley.

http://www.chronicles-network.com/forum/11273-do-you-know-of-any-anime-cartoons.html

And you'll be hard pressed to find an "urban" anime in a "pre-technologie" setting. The two are mutually exclusive.


----------



## SFAM (Jul 31, 2006)

Huxley, give Ninja Scroll a try.  This is generally regarded as one of the best animes out.  It's a very dark story, very violent (similar to Blood in that way), and is set in the past.  Obviously there are lots of swords and decapitations involved.


----------



## Crymic (Aug 12, 2006)

-Rurouni Kenshin sounds like your kind of anime then.. If you want village pre techonology era.
It's kind of long and drawn out, but overall it's alright.
-Slayers is also pre technology and very funny if you can afford all 3 box sets.
-Shura no Toki is another
-Basilisk is another Iga vs Koga ninja clans but not ment for kids.
-Peacemaker Kurogane is sorta ok... Just watch the start and the end, you can skip alot of the middle gap filler and not miss anything.


----------

